# lovely ladies ttc in April!



## animallove

So I am definitely ttc as of next month (skipping this cycle as hard as it is but for good reasons). Just wondering what cycle day everyone is on and how you're keeping busy until next month? I'm on cycle day 9, expecting next period around March 25th and I can't wait for it to come as it could potentially be my last! That would put baby's due date around 30th dec if I was lucky on the first cycle. When would everyone else be due if they too were lucky? I'm keeping busy with finishing all my uni assignments before Easter but its so exciting its next month now! Been waiting since July. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Well I _think_ I had my period last week (had my implant out a couple of months ago, I'm still a bit out of sync!) but it was really light and weird (and def not implantation bleeding :haha: I'm not preg, I've been poas every day for a week!). I'm hoping I will be able to start the second week of April but I might be one of those people who takes months after removal for the implant to stop weirding their body out...*sigh*


----------



## animallove

wishuwerehere said:


> Well I _think_ I had my period last week (had my implant out a couple of months ago, I'm still a bit out of sync!) but it was really light and weird (and def not implantation bleeding :haha: I'm not preg, I've been poas every day for a week!). I'm hoping I will be able to start the second week of April but I might be one of those people who takes months after removal for the implant to stop weirding their body out...*sigh*

Aww fingers crossed it was implantation bleeding! Have you been having unprotected sex since you had it out? Sorry if that was a personal question! Well I hope it doesn't take ages for you, I dont know much about the implant but I think it's the same hormone (progesterone) as what is in the mini pill, correct me if i'm wrong! So it make only take the same time to regulate as coming off the pill would which means you can be fertile straight away!


----------



## liz1985

I just took my last pill last night, AF should start about Thursday. We will be using condoms in march and then TTC from April. It's so excited, I'm lucky I have work an DS to keep my busy so don't get to think about it too much, but the waiting is hard.

Hope this month goes fast for you!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm on CD one... Not sign of it yet though hahah.. This is normal for me though my cycle length varies from 28-32 based on the last few months today should be CD one though, hope this doesn't make things to difficult for me next month =( if I got lucky next month and depending on when my AF shows up now, should be due around the 19th January =)


----------



## younglove

I'm waiting for the results of a prenatal antibodies test -- which very hopefully will come back negative! If so, I will be joining you ladies! FX!!!!

I'll be ovulating on March 31 and April 29. 

I'm super nervous and excited!! Waiting to know if we can TTC is so hard...

Once we start TTC we should stick together somehow - I find the TTC boards to be crazy busy so it would be nice to stay with people I know. Hopefully I'll be joining you all!


----------



## animallove

liz1985 said:


> I just took my last pill last night, AF should start about Thursday. We will be using condoms in march and then TTC from April. It's so excited, I'm lucky I have work an DS to keep my busy so don't get to think about it too much, but the waiting is hard.
> 
> Hope this month goes fast for you!

How exciting to have taken your last pill! I hope this month goes fast for you too and you get your cycles back straight away!


----------



## animallove

younglove said:


> I'm waiting for the results of a prenatal antibodies test -- which very hopefully will come back negative! If so, I will be joining you ladies! FX!!!!
> 
> I'll be ovulating on March 31 and April 29.
> 
> I'm super nervous and excited!! Waiting to know if we can TTC is so hard...
> 
> Once we start TTC we should stick together somehow - I find the TTC boards to be crazy busy so it would be nice to stay with people I know. Hopefully I'll be joining you all!

Good luck with your results, i'm sure they will be fine :flower: It's normal to be nervous and excited but I think i'm more excited, cannot wait to get a bfp!!! I agree, we should definitely stick together, ive been over to the ttc forum a few times but I much prefer chatting to people in wtt, everyone just seems so much friendlier!


----------



## animallove

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm on CD one... Not sign of it yet though hahah.. This is normal for me though my cycle length varies from 28-32 based on the last few months today should be CD one though, hope this doesn't make things to difficult for me next month =( if I got lucky next month and depending on when my AF shows up now, should be due around the 19th January =)

Hey, my cycle lengths vary too, have you recently come off the pill? My first cycle was 44 days! second was 33 and currently on my third now so hopefully will get shorter! It's hard to know when you might ovulate though! That would be a nice time to be due, after christmas and new year etc! :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

animallove said:


> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Well I _think_ I had my period last week (had my implant out a couple of months ago, I'm still a bit out of sync!) but it was really light and weird (and def not implantation bleeding :haha: I'm not preg, I've been poas every day for a week!). I'm hoping I will be able to start the second week of April but I might be one of those people who takes months after removal for the implant to stop weirding their body out...*sigh*
> 
> Aww fingers crossed it was implantation bleeding! Have you been having unprotected sex since you had it out? Sorry if that was a personal question! Well I hope it doesn't take ages for you, I dont know much about the implant but I think it's the same hormone (progesterone) as what is in the mini pill, correct me if i'm wrong! So it make only take the same time to regulate as coming off the pill would which means you can be fertile straight away!Click to expand...

Hey, thanks :flower: it was progesterone, hopefully you're right! We've pulled out a few times so it is possible but seeing as i'm having no other symptoms and tests are still neg i'm pretty sure i'm not pregnant. 

How much longer have you got left at uni?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

animallove said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD one... Not sign of it yet though hahah.. This is normal for me though my cycle length varies from 28-32 based on the last few months today should be CD one though, hope this doesn't make things to difficult for me next month =( if I got lucky next month and depending on when my AF shows up now, should be due around the 19th January =)
> 
> Hey, my cycle lengths vary too, have you recently come off the pill? My first cycle was 44 days! second was 33 and currently on my third now so hopefully will get shorter! It's hard to know when you might ovulate though! That would be a nice time to be due, after christmas and new year etc! :)Click to expand...

No I came off the pill six years ago, I'm just all over the place :dohh: I was hoping to just guess next month but i may buy some ov tests so I don't miss my window! Because as u say it will be very hard to guess :thumbup: good luck to us ! :happydance:


----------



## animallove

wishuwerehere said:


> animallove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Well I _think_ I had my period last week (had my implant out a couple of months ago, I'm still a bit out of sync!) but it was really light and weird (and def not implantation bleeding :haha: I'm not preg, I've been poas every day for a week!). I'm hoping I will be able to start the second week of April but I might be one of those people who takes months after removal for the implant to stop weirding their body out...*sigh*
> 
> Aww fingers crossed it was implantation bleeding! Have you been having unprotected sex since you had it out? Sorry if that was a personal question! Well I hope it doesn't take ages for you, I dont know much about the implant but I think it's the same hormone (progesterone) as what is in the mini pill, correct me if i'm wrong! So it make only take the same time to regulate as coming off the pill would which means you can be fertile straight away!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, thanks :flower: it was progesterone, hopefully you're right! We've pulled out a few times so it is possible but seeing as i'm having no other symptoms and tests are still neg i'm pretty sure i'm not pregnant.
> 
> How much longer have you got left at uni?Click to expand...

Me and my oh also use the pull out method, i was hoping for an accident but we've been using it since July and no oopsies so far! :( Can't believe it works so well! I'm staying until Dec this year so not long left now! Thats why i'm waiting until april so I can finish first! I remember you saying you were at uni when you had your lo, what did you study?


----------



## animallove

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> animallove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD one... Not sign of it yet though hahah.. This is normal for me though my cycle length varies from 28-32 based on the last few months today should be CD one though, hope this doesn't make things to difficult for me next month =( if I got lucky next month and depending on when my AF shows up now, should be due around the 19th January =)
> 
> Hey, my cycle lengths vary too, have you recently come off the pill? My first cycle was 44 days! second was 33 and currently on my third now so hopefully will get shorter! It's hard to know when you might ovulate though! That would be a nice time to be due, after christmas and new year etc! :)Click to expand...
> 
> No I came off the pill six years ago, I'm just all over the place :dohh: I was hoping to just guess next month but i may buy some ov tests so I don't miss my window! Because as u say it will be very hard to guess :thumbup: good luck to us ! :happydance:Click to expand...

That's a bit annoying, at least youre having normal cycles though because i read anything between 24 and 35 days is normal :) Yeah ov tests sound a good idea, i'm gunna guess for my first month too, well just bd every other day and hope! But if no luck then I will buy some too!


----------



## crayoncrittle

This is me now too! We were originally September but I kept crying about it and he caved and said April, but I told him "we may as well start on our Easter holiday" (March 29-April 1) 
NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF TEARS. 


I'm very VERY excited!!! I've wanted a baby since I was 16!


----------



## thestarsfall

Cycle Day 7 here, next AF predicted to come around April 6 on my one app and April 2 on my other app...and likely will actually come mid April or somehting because they've been getting longer which is annoying. I am hoping it comes early April so that I don't have to keep waiting for it. I am NTNP from April, but moreso from April's cycle so if it comes earlier that is better. I don't want a Christmas baby though so...

Keeping busy just by stalking threads on here and watching youtube mommy vlogs and stuff...and knitting loads.


----------



## Mies

I now have to conclude that my cycles are (still) irregular after IUD removal. First period came on CD31, second hasn't come yet at CD33... I first thought not to be using OPKs but am now consideringiy for this month and the next because I'd like a clearer view of my cycles... I wouldn't have thought two months ago that I would become so obsessive about it!:rolleyes:


----------



## younglove

So ladies, what's your TTC plan? Casual NTNP, active TTC, SMEP, etc? Are you going to try anything interesting or just go with the flow?

If I get the OK from my doctor (FX!!), I'll be actively TTC because I enjoy the charting and tracking aspects of it. If that doesn't work after a few cycles I might try SMEP. I also want to make sure to drink lots of water. Other than that I don't have any specific plans.


----------



## Mies

younglove said:


> So ladies, what's your TTC plan? Casual NTNP, active TTC, SMEP, etc? Are you going to try anything interesting or just go with the flow?
> 
> If I get the OK from my doctor (FX!!), I'll be actively TTC because I enjoy the charting and tracking aspects of it. If that doesn't work after a few cycles I might try SMEP. I also want to make sure to drink lots of water. Other than that I don't have any specific plans.

FXd for you!

We're just planning to casually NTNP, but since I'm a control freak :rolleyes: I will continue the charting I have just started. I'm not sure what this will do to me, though. If I'll pretend NTNP with my DH whilst I'm secretly TTC'ing:blush:


----------



## younglove

Mies said:


> younglove said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, what's your TTC plan? Casual NTNP, active TTC, SMEP, etc? Are you going to try anything interesting or just go with the flow?
> 
> If I get the OK from my doctor (FX!!), I'll be actively TTC because I enjoy the charting and tracking aspects of it. If that doesn't work after a few cycles I might try SMEP. I also want to make sure to drink lots of water. Other than that I don't have any specific plans.
> 
> FXd for you!
> 
> We're just planning to casually NTNP, but since I'm a control freak :rolleyes: I will continue the charting I have just started. I'm not sure what this will do to me, though. If I'll pretend NTNP with my DH whilst I'm secretly TTC'ing:blush:Click to expand...

Hehe! :haha: love it!!

I'm a bit of a control freak too :p


----------



## Mies

younglove said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> younglove said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, what's your TTC plan? Casual NTNP, active TTC, SMEP, etc? Are you going to try anything interesting or just go with the flow?
> 
> If I get the OK from my doctor (FX!!), I'll be actively TTC because I enjoy the charting and tracking aspects of it. If that doesn't work after a few cycles I might try SMEP. I also want to make sure to drink lots of water. Other than that I don't have any specific plans.
> 
> FXd for you!
> 
> We're just planning to casually NTNP, but since I'm a control freak :rolleyes: I will continue the charting I have just started. I'm not sure what this will do to me, though. If I'll pretend NTNP with my DH whilst I'm secretly TTC'ing:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe! :haha: love it!!
> 
> I'm a bit of a control freak too :pClick to expand...

Yesterday I was actually thinking that it's probably going to be horror for me being pregnant if I don't give into it. Just the thought that I would have no control over my body whatsoever is giving me the creeps... I have to work on letting go.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would say lightly ttc , I won't be temping or anything like that but I will poas =) haha


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Come back everyone lol :p


----------



## Mies

I'm still here but also posting in May thread.

Are you guys feeling impatient like me?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah haha, sometimes I come on just to look at my ticker lmao. What have I become lol. I Was in the may thread but it makes it feel ages posting in there lol. Also oi at u starting three days before me ! Grrr


----------



## PinkDragonfly

I'm still here, but posting in the may thread as well :)

I took my last BCP yesterday! We're still waiting until April to TTC, but I wanted to get a head start on getting my cycle back to normal, so I'm just waiting for my withdrawal bleed to star and then I'll start tracking temps - will be very hard, if I do ovulate this month, not to try and convince hubby to give it a go a month early, though!!! Lol


----------



## younglove

I'm still here! 

I'm on the fence between April, May or later depending on my test results. But I'm very hopeful that we'll get to try in April... We've been waiting soo long now I don't think I can wait much longer.

I got good news this week - my best friend is pregnant after 1 1/2 years of trying. I'm so relieved and happy for her. Now I can be nothing but excited when we do get preggers. Everything is starting to fall into place!!


----------



## Mies

I'm also counting down the days and even thinking to myself : "just one more AF to go after this one" LOL Sometimes I feel pathetic.


----------



## thestarsfall

As was getting closer to "one month left" at the end of Feb I was getting freaked out and was like "oh no!! maybe I should push it back further just in case x" or whatever....but I have gotten more and more confident and more and more broody because flippin everyone is having babies right now. There are so many people I know in actual real life who are expecting in Aug and Sept. So I wanna start trying soon and hopefully it'll happen for me in June or so and then I can announce after all these people have their kids or just before or whatever. Blah.

I just gotta keep reminding myself that there is no awesome time for a baby and thus I would always be able to make an excuse and thus I can have one now because if no time is perfect then anytime is gonna be okay. If that makes sense?


----------



## wishuwerehere

We're now considering pushing it back a month :( we realised we're planning to go on holiday in Dec so i don't want to be full term by then, so on the off chance i did fall in April we'd have to cancel...sigh. Decisions decisions!


----------



## heathermg

Hey lovely ladies  Hope you dont mind me joining this thread?
Im Heather & im am April 2012 mummy. Had my baby boy on the 5th April last year. 
Been wanting a second baby for a while & we have decided to ttc #2 when my pack of pills end on the 19th April!!! 
I am just soooo excited!! Cant believe im here again so soon but so happy!! 
Its gonna be a busy month with my hubbys birthday in just under 3 weeks & our little boys 1st birthday & party in just under 4 weeks so hopefully that will keep my mind off the wait!!  xx


----------



## crayoncrittle

younglove said:


> So ladies, what's your TTC plan? Casual NTNP, active TTC, SMEP, etc? Are you going to try anything interesting or just go with the flow?

We'll be actively TTC as of March 29 :)


----------



## Ziva

hello ladies! Just read through your thread. I am taking a break this month from ttc, and am starting again next month. i estimate ill be ovulating around April 18 or so. Im a control freak as well with the charting etc, so my style is definitatly not NTNP. I needed the break because the obsessing was really getting to me, and stress is not good thing while ttc! Im passing the time by trying to do some of the things i am nervous about doing while actively ttc, such as vigorous excersises, hot yoga, drinking wine, taking a lot of different supplements, indulging in some bad for you food treats etc.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hi ladies :flower:

I am tip toeing in here rather than skipping excitedly because I'm a little nervous to go through pregnancy and labour again. My previous pregnancy was exhausting 5 months of severe ms & months of terrible back pain. My son was born after a long labour, and taken to IC when he was born. Everything turned out great in the end though. :cloud9:

Our little boy is now 3 years old & he is happy & healthy. We have turned a corner recently, he has just started sttn & has settled down a fair bit since turning 3, he would never be one to sit for more than 10minutes before then! I feel quite energised & with our little boy starting pre-school in late August it feels like a good time to ttc. 

So here I am. :thumbup: Good luck to all of you who are going to be ttc in April, hope to see you around. x


----------



## chazzmatazz

I was May but we have just moved our date forward which brings me into April so I thought I should say hello here :)


----------



## thestarsfall

I am probably going to switch to only NTNP because I keep freaking out about actually trying...lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had a moment earlier where I thought what the bloody hell am I doing... I remembered a conversation I had with my oh a few years ago that went something like ; the only people dumb enough to have more than one child are the parents that don't wait long enough to see how frustrating toddlers are and the others have just forgotten how crappy babies are .... I know that looks rotten but it was at the end of a horrid day lmao:blush: but yeah what am I doing :haha:


----------



## animallove

Mies said:


> I'm also counting down the days and even thinking to myself : "just one more AF to go after this one" LOL Sometimes I feel pathetic.

This made me laugh! This is exactly what I said this month!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This is true! Just one more Af !! :)


----------



## Mies

As you might have noticed, I've been charting for about two weeks. Last Saturday night I went to a party, but didn't stay until very late. I probably went to bed an hour later than I normally do. I also took my temperature an hour later than normal the next morning, but in my graph it looks like a huge anomaly. It's just crazy that one hour affects my BBT this much! :hissy:

OK, I just wanted to say this.:coolio::rolleyes:


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I'm on day 4 of my last cycle before TTC! Although, I just came off the pill, so I have no idea how long this cycle will be! Still... It's nice to not be on the pill. Feels like I'm one step closer to being a mum!


----------



## Mies

I'm on CD8 of my last cycle before TTC. Next week I'll start with OPKs.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is opk ovulation test ? I really should clue up on all the terms before I get eaten alive in thee TTC forums, slightly afraid to move in there =/ let's hope its a short stay at least =)


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Is opk ovulation test ? I really should clue up on all the terms before I get eaten alive in thee TTC forums, slightly afraid to move in there =/ let's hope its a short stay at least =)

Yes, OPK stands for Ovulation Predictor Kit. I don't even know I'm going to jump over there come April tbh. I've read on there once or twice but it seems like an enormous mess to me, idk... I might join the TTC #1 though...

PS Might I suggest you google "pregnancy acronyms"? That's totally been my saviour last month...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You would think after all the years I have spent on the forum I would of figured them all out hhaha. Yeah I think I will do that thanks =) I was thinking about testing next week, just to give me a rough idea for April =)


----------



## Mies

That's exactly what I was thinking. Hopefully this cycle will be 31-33 days for me because that would mean I'm fairly regular.

It's just crazy how little I knew about this part of my body that I'm just now becoming (extremely) aware of. Had no idea about BBT, CM, CP or even when ovulation occurs in a cycle.


----------



## thestarsfall

CD 16 now and I am having like crazy crampy burning pains in my lower abdomen. Kinda feel like period cramps but more specific. Usually period cramps I have a general ache and it's diffuse through my low back/abdomen and even in my upper legs sometimes...these right now are like almost directly behind my ASIS (anterior superior iliac spine if anyone is an anatomy nerd....the pointy hip bones on the front of you if you arent an anatomy nerd). It is kinda moreso on my right side so i am wondering if it's ovulation pains? Which would mean that I should probably use condoms for the next couple days just in case? I don't want a Xmas baby lol.

However, my cycles have been long lately so if this was ovulation it woudl mean that this cycle would be 29/30 days when last cycle was like 42. Urghhhh


----------



## Mies

Might be ovulation pains but it's rather strange that you haven't felt these before, isn't it? But it couldn't hurt to use condoms for a while... 

I would also say that a shorter cycle (shorter than 35 days, I mean) would be a positive thing, no?


----------



## chazzmatazz

Hey ladies I posted this in the ovulation test forum but you guys might be able to help too :)

Is it possible to ovulate just 3 days after coming off the pill? I took my last pill on Sunday and decided to start using ovulation tests to try get a feel for what my body was doing on Monday. Any way it was light Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday then on Thursday it was much much darker but not as dark as the test line. Yesterday and today it's gone back to being lighter! Weird hu? What do u guys think?


----------



## PinkDragonfly

I wouldn't think it would be ovulation, because you're protected during the 7 day break in pill packets, so your body wouldn't know yet that you've stopped taking it for good, if you know what I mean?

The pill messes with your hormones though, so it might just be your body adjusting to not having the hormones from the pill?


----------



## Mies

@chazzmatazz This is what I found:



> However, it may take some time after stopping the pill before ovulation begins. Some women may ovulate within 1-2 weeks after stopping the pill, while in others it could take several months. Ovulation may be delayed or may not happen for a long time if you had started the pill initially because your periods were irregular and you already had problems with ovulation.

Personally I have no experience with this, since I went from bcp to Mirena and from Mirena to nothing...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Feels strange that in the last few weeks various family members have been making comments on us having children ! My mil out right asked me if I was pregnant last week (not sure if I should be offended haha) and I keep getting asked when and "any plans" we haven't said anything because we don't want any pressure etc but it is odd =/ maybe I'm being stalked haha


----------



## chazzmatazz

PinkDragonfly said:


> I wouldn't think it would be ovulation, because you're protected during the 7 day break in pill packets, so your body wouldn't know yet that you've stopped taking it for good, if you know what I mean?
> 
> The pill messes with your hormones though, so it might just be your body adjusting to not having the hormones from the pill?

Thanks for this I don't have a 7 day break with my pill though? I assumed it would just be my body getting used to no pill though lol I'm sure it will sort itself out soon :)


----------



## thestarsfall

Mies said:


> Might be ovulation pains but it's rather strange that you haven't felt these before, isn't it? But it couldn't hurt to use condoms for a while...
> 
> I would also say that a shorter cycle (shorter than 35 days, I mean) would be a positive thing, no?

Shorter cycles would be awesometastic to the max! lol. And I think I have felt O-pains before, but they weren't like that. The first like 4 cycles off the pill I had some cramping about 2 weeks before AF and then major PMS symptoms (sore nipples/breasts/moody/sore gums/cramps/etc) and then last cycle I had nothing but being moody and grumpy for 2 weeks. I wish it would just be like obvious clockwork and I could be like "this is what is going on". Damned hormones.

In other news lol...my hubby texted my bro-in-law and was like "puppy or baby" as a joke and bil was like "the latter one." And so I think he'll be getting more wanting for us to have kids now lol.


----------



## Mies

That sounds good!

I'm actually glad I'm temping now so I actually see what's going on! On Mirena I never had anything like AF or PMS, so guess I've been extremely spoiled for the past seven years. Now I hate the two weeks leading up to AF and am sooo glad when AF shows up so that I know PMS is at its end. The two weeks after AF feel like heaven...:rolleyes:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !


----------



## animallove

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !

I hope it is your last period! I had my preconception check up today so now I feel prepared for next month. Also hoping my next period is going to be my last one!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

animallove said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> I hope it is your last period! I had my preconception check up today so now I feel prepared for next month. Also hoping my next period is going to be my last one!Click to expand...

Thank you :) :flower: I hope yours is your last one also. x

One of the best parts of being pregnant! that and no condoms! (haha sorry) :haha:

Edit: What is a preconception check up ? Is it important ? :O


----------



## chazzmatazz

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !

If my AF comes when i think it should i am looking at 19 days too! Fingers crossed its your last for a while :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

chazzmatazz said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> If my AF comes when i think it should i am looking at 19 days too! Fingers crossed its your last for a while :)Click to expand...

Thank you :) You too ! :thumbup: I have never been this excited about my period before haha :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

In other news though; the OH seems to be getting into it! Rings me up on his Lunch break today to talk about the mother care baby plan! hahaah:haha:


----------



## thestarsfall

less than 2 weeks til April ladies! 

However, since my cycles are messed up now apparently...I dunno when I'll actually be NTNP. Hopefully I get AF on the 6th like my app tells me. I doubt it though. I'll be shocked if it comes earlier than CD 40.


----------



## animallove

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> animallove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> I hope it is your last period! I had my preconception check up today so now I feel prepared for next month. Also hoping my next period is going to be my last one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) :flower: I hope yours is your last one also. x
> 
> One of the best parts of being pregnant! that and no condoms! (haha sorry) :haha:
> 
> Edit: What is a preconception check up ? Is it important ? :OClick to expand...

Thank you! haha i agree, me and my oh hate condoms so we've been using the withdrawal method! A preconception checkup is just to check there's no underlying issues really before you ttc. If you're reasonably fit and healthy there should be no problems. I'm having a blood test next week because my doctor said the main thing to check for is if you are immune to rubella so that might be worth considering. Also start taking folic acid and that's all really. You don't really know if you're going to have problems until you start trying but apparently there's no specific test you can have to check your hormone levels. Just let nature take its course and see how it goes, she said 80% of people conceive within one year so the chances are quite good i guess. Sorry just realised this post is really long!


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !

Eek! I'm looking at 20 days!:happydance:

I hope it'll be all our last AFs for this year!


----------



## steph124

Mies said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> Eek! I'm looking at 20 days!:happydance:
> 
> I hope it'll be all our last AFs for this year!Click to expand...

12 days untill hopefully my last AF!! is it ridiculous to really hope to get pregnant in the first month?! i want it so badly!!!! xxxx


----------



## chazzmatazz

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> chazzmatazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> If my AF comes when i think it should i am looking at 19 days too! Fingers crossed its your last for a while :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) You too ! :thumbup: I have never been this excited about my period before haha :haha:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed alround :)


----------



## chazzmatazz

steph124 said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> Eek! I'm looking at 20 days!:happydance:
> 
> I hope it'll be all our last AFs for this year!Click to expand...
> 
> 12 days untill hopefully my last AF!! is it ridiculous to really hope to get pregnant in the first month?! i want it so badly!!!! xxxxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## animallove

Expecting my af in 5-9 days. My cycles are irregular since coming off the pill still but we had unprotected sex last Friday so we'll see! Good luck everyone! I think April is such a nice month, can't wait for the clocks to go forward!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

steph124 said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> Eek! I'm looking at 20 days!:happydance:
> 
> I hope it'll be all our last AFs for this year!Click to expand...
> 
> 12 days untill hopefully my last AF!! is it ridiculous to really hope to get pregnant in the first month?! i want it so badly!!!! xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah it likely is. But who can blame us :haha: I think I might have my hopes set too high though !


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> steph124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 19 days until Af! I would love it if this was my Last period this year ! haha Wishful thinking eh !
> 
> Eek! I'm looking at 20 days!:happydance:
> 
> I hope it'll be all our last AFs for this year!Click to expand...
> 
> 12 days untill hopefully my last AF!! is it ridiculous to really hope to get pregnant in the first month?! i want it so badly!!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it likely is. But who can blame us :haha: I think I might have my hopes set too high though !Click to expand...

Don't we all...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think because my first was a oops I have this notion of "well if u can do it without trying" .... iykwim  x


----------



## Mies

I'm waiting for the moment the crosshairs show up on my chart. I feel silly.:dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mies said:


> I'm waiting for the moment the crosshairs show up on my chart. I feel silly.:dohh:

Naww don't feel silly! :hugs:


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Mies said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the moment the crosshairs show up on my chart. I feel silly.:dohh:
> 
> Naww don't feel silly! :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww... Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Waahayy. Loving my ticker today ! >.<


----------



## Mies

I'm not far behind you!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wahayy :) exciting isn't it ! some days I can't believe how quick it has gone, and other days I think bloody hell this is dragging on. I have only been waiting since January so I don't think I should complain but I'm fed up of waiting hhahah.

My 4 year old has been telling people I am pregnant and I had no idea, apparently my ex and his mum have thought I was pregnant for a while(because of lo) but thought if it was suppose to be a secret they should wait until I say, but it had been a while so today my ex mil told me what LO has been telling people... How frustrating. When I asked him what he was playing at, he said he was telling people because he wanted it to be true and then he started crying :/ 
I have been very careful not to mutter a word about babies/pregnancy in front of him. so no idea where this is coming from, apparently he is "fed up" of having no one to play with 

feel sorry for him, but least I know he will take it well when we do get pregnant :)


----------



## thestarsfall

So....as much as I wanna keep my moving to NTNP as April....I might wanna also move it to end of May because we're going away for a weekend and basically the entire weekend is going to be camping with a bunch of people who are in university/our age and younger so it's gonna be a lot of drinking (in the USA too so cheaper beers lol). I don't mind not drinking, and normally I don't drink at all...but if we were to go for like...Thurs-Monday and everyone is having some beers every night I might be left out. I dunno...I gotta talk it over with DH...but he likely won't be any help.


----------



## Mies

@thestarsfall Have you decided what you're going to do yet?

I had my first _ever _positive OPK today! Yay! :happydance:
Now I'm waiting for the temperature rise.


----------



## thestarsfall

Well I asked DH about it and first asked if it was going to be like just casual beers around the bbq or if people were going to be getting ridiculous every night and he thinks everyone will be ridiculous (it's a car-enthusiast meet up so a bunch of boys with toys lol). So like, I don't want to get ridiculous every night obviously, but I don't want to be sitting there completely sober while everyone around me is trashed either. 

So I switched my countdown on my phone to May 15, and according to one app AF is supposed to come that week so then we can stop using protection then and it won't be like I'm getting pregnant while getting drunk or somehting. I tried to switch it to after the event but the number seemed so big and far away lol. 

However, I think in all likelihood we'll still decrease the amount we use protection in April anyway since DH doesn't care when I fall pregnant, I had a tough time getting him to use a condom last week even lol. 

I may change my mind in April though...or in May...or any other day. lol.


----------



## chazzmatazz

Well I think I ovulated earlier than expected so I think I'm actually currentlym2 week waiting already oopps!


----------



## Mies

@chazzmatazz How's it going in the TWW?

@everyone else How are you doing? Getting even more excited?!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Extremely excited now! Trying not to think about it ahah. 
Just think though by the end of this week, we will be in APRIL! :) 
I have an assignment due on the 9th of April so I have that to distract me slightly, and then my period to endure haahh.


----------



## chazzmatazz

Mies said:


> @chazzmatazz How's it going in the TWW?
> 
> @everyone else How are you doing? Getting even more excited?!

Not to bad I keep wanting to test though lol! I go on holiday Thursday so that should keep me distracted x


----------



## Mies

That sounds nice chazzmatazz. Too bad you can't go on holiday each month, though, so I'm keeping my FX'ed for you!

On another note: I've got my crosshairs! Yay!


----------



## animallove

Good luck everyone! I'm testing Friday or Saturday! stay away af, stay away!!


----------



## chazzmatazz

Mies said:


> That sounds nice chazzmatazz. Too bad you can't go on holiday each month, though, so I'm keeping my FX'ed for you!
> 
> On another note: I've got my crosshairs! Yay!

wouldn't it be lovely to just be on one big holiday forever NO MORE WORK!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm a stay at home mum so no "work" as such for me.. although I do work evenings :/ 
bottom line; work sucks! ahah


----------



## Mies

I'm looking at a long weekend off, but first I have to go to school tonight...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yay =) under the 2 week mark ! Jeeeeeeesus haahaah


----------



## heathermg

AF finally disappeared on friday morning!  Altho ive still got cramps which is strange :-S
Was going to wait until my fertile week but we have just decided to bd as much as we can all month. 
Fingers crossed for everyone!  xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I am so ready to go now ! C'mon af ! Let's get u over and done with ! Good luck heathermg =)


----------



## Mies

GL heathermg!

@Rhi_Rhi I hope that AF will turn up soon for you!

I still have about eight days to go until AF. But there's no need to be careful anymore.:haha:

It's almost April and I'm feeling excited!!! :happydance:

Shall we start a thread in the TTC section named "Lovely ladies of WTT April now TTC'ing"?! :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Haha mine is due in about 5 I think but I just want time to pass quickly haha ! And we should totally have a thread in ttcing ! =)


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: ladies can I join you?
I have been posting in the May wtt but it's actually going to fall in April. I am 1dpo today so just waiting for af and then we'll be trying :)

I'm sooo broody now. Can't decide whether to get a 2nd cbfm or just use opk's to start with. What's everyone else doing? x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: ladies can I join you?
> I have been posting in the May wtt but it's actually going to fall in April. I am 1dpo today so just waiting for af and then we'll be trying :)
> 
> I'm sooo broody now. Can't decide whether to get a 2nd cbfm or just use opk's to start with. What's everyone else doing? x

Heyy =) welcome ! Can't believe it is finally April !!!!! Waahayy :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

That should say 2nd hand cbfm, not a 2nd one...that would be silly! :haha:

Yes, we can now say we are ttc this month :happydance:


----------



## Mies

I'm excited but also becoming slightly nervous now! It's getting soooo close!


----------



## Mies

I'm using OPKs and temping btw 
Welcome 30mommyof1!


----------



## steph124

hi ladies im excitd too! april finally here after so much waiting! AF due on thurs then officially ttc! cnt believe it :D xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Going to order some opks today, anyone know where I can find a good bargain ? =)


----------



## chazzmatazz

AF turned up while I was away! Time to start properly trying!


----------



## Mies

Aww, that's too bad...

GL this proper round!


----------



## chazzmatazz

Mies said:


> Aww, that's too bad...
> 
> GL this proper round!

I think knew it would really, at least we have a solid starting point now :)


----------



## Mies

Got an early suprise visit by :witch: today. So it's CD1 of TTC Cycle 1! I'll just leave my ticker as it is though...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm suppose to have mine and no sign yet at all =( can't believe I'm annoyed at not having my period lol ! Hah I suppose she could show her ugly head at any point today =p


----------



## Mies

I know what you mean. After my IUD was removed I just couldn't wait for AF to show up, since I hadn't seen her for over seven years! I was a bit worried she'd died...

I must confess though, that I never experienced any extreme discomfort on and around the time of my period. Unlike many other women I know.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck ladies, should get my af next week sometime then we'll be on our 1st ttc cycle for no'3 :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yay finally one day late but AF made it hahha. Okay u can go now ughhhhh =p let the final count down begin !!!


----------



## chazzmatazz

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Yay finally one day late but AF made it hahha. Okay u can go now ughhhhh =p let the final count down begin !!!

Wahoo! Glad it showed up good luck


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you! =) good luck to you too x


----------



## chazzmatazz

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Thank you! =) good luck to you too x

In theory I think I'm about 4 days away from ovulation so getting a bit nervous now trying to stay chilled though hehe


----------



## Mies

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Yay finally one day late but AF made it hahha. Okay u can go now ughhhhh =p let the final count down begin !!!

Yay! She's on her way out, here!


----------



## Mies

chazzmatazz said:


> In theory I think I'm about 4 days away from ovulation so getting a bit nervous now trying to stay chilled though hehe

Wow! That's exciting! GL and :dust:!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mies said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Yay finally one day late but AF made it hahha. Okay u can go now ughhhhh =p let the final count down begin !!!
> 
> Yay! She's on her way out, here!Click to expand...

Exciting :happydance: 

CD2 Today. My ticker is now OUT thanks to stupid late AF:dohh: 
Nvm though eh, technically I can start trying this weekend but obviously I wouldn't expect anything from it. :haha:


----------



## Mies

Shall I open a thread in the TTC forums for 'us lot'? And maybe in a month the ladies from WTT May would also like to join us?!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds good, i'll join you in a week or less :)


----------



## Mies

I can be found here now as well. It's a new thread in the TTC section!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Well, we were thinking of ttc round about now but thanks to my pcos AF just started now a couple of weeks late. So, looks like April is out & not so sure about May either since DH will be travelling for work 2 weeks in May.

So bye bye & good luck all ttc this month! xx


----------



## chazzmatazz

Mies said:


> I can be found here now as well. It's a new thread in the TTC section!

Awesome idea :)


----------



## thestarsfall

I might have decided to come back to NTNP starting today! So I think I'll hang out at this thread, the May WTT thread as well as the April TTC thread then...OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

CD1 right here and a lot of things looking good in life to start trying this cycle.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm getting married on thursday then can start ntnp! So excited!!!


----------



## Mies

Oh! I hope you'll have a wonderful wedding day!


----------

